# I found a baby bunny in my yard, what do I do?!?!



## cutie123600 (May 23, 2012)

Okay so I was mowing and all of a sudden a baby bunny pops up out of no where. I followed it around for a bit thinking maybe it would find it's way home. Nothing. I looked around for a hole. Nothing. 

Now I have this little teeny bunny and I don't know how old it is, what kind it is, if it can eat solid food or not, or even if it's healthy enough to survive.

I need some help from that rabbit experts, because I don't know what to do......


----------



## elevan (May 23, 2012)

Put it back as close to where you found it as possible so it's mama can find it.  I highly doubt it was too far from it's home.


----------



## ruthless (May 23, 2012)

Unless injured, wildlife should be left where they are seen or found.   They know where they are and so do their parents.     Moms only feed baby rabbits once or twice a day, she does not stay with the babies.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (May 26, 2012)

Well, it may be wild or it may not be... Maybe you should ask your neighbors if they have rabbits. Also, if you could post a picture, we could probably tell you how old it is. It may well be out of it's nest by now.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 26, 2012)

Native North American rabbits don't dig burrows. The cottontail nests that I have seen have been little more than scrapes in the ground, covered with a little bit of litter. If this is a wild rabbit, and there was only one, chances are it is old enough to be on its own.


----------



## redtailgal (May 26, 2012)

Wild rabbits do not do well in captivity, not to mention it is illegal in most places to keep a wild animal, orphaned or not, even rabbits.

The best thing to do is to put it back as to to where you found it as possible.  If it still needs its mother, it will wait and she will return at dusk.  If it hops off.......it's old enough to e on its own.

Most "orphan" bunnies end up dead at the hands of the human who saved them......and most "orphan" bunnies were not orphan at all and did not need rescuing to begin with.

And......North American bunnies dont big holes, they keep their nests in fields with tall grass, or at times in hollow logs tree stumps etc.

Soak in the cuteness (they are adorable, arent they? lol)  and then go put it back where it goes.


----------

